# Prodigy Brake Controller



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

OK after discussing the issues I had with brake lockup, many of you aimed me towards the brake controller being part of the problem.
Several of our fine Outback friends then aimed me towards the Prodigy brake controller.
Installation was an absolute breeze, 
The brake controller instructions were easy to understand.

Then we took her out for a spin. WOW those other controllers should be illegal







.

Ya know I spent a ton of time reading this forum before purchasing, I then watched and lurked for a while, but I really dont remember a significant discussion about the "intuitive" brake controllers.

IF you don't have one you should really try one.

As the tag line says...........................the life you save may be your own.

Take care,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that everything went well
I would agree with you, nothing like the Prodigy brake controller.
Best investment I ever made








Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Me too -- best investment possible ... super easy to set it and forget it... once I used one of these I have NEVER gone back to any other types...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Me three,







After reading about prodigy, I talked dealer into including one. Has always worked like a champ!









Glad you found the same.

Dreamtimers


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

You know I never had a problem in years of towing with previous generation controllers but the prodigy is the greatest. For those in the market for a new controller the choice is a no brainer... I got mine from RVWholesalers.com for $99.00. It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I purchased a Voyager controller (same company makes the Prodigy) only because I did not know I had a choice. It works fine...never been in an emergency situation where I could comment on its effectiveness. It does what I expect it to do. When I need to replace it, sure, I'll get a Prodigy...unless the new 2012 GMC Sierra has one built in.









Randy


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

Just got mine at Camping World for 95.00. They match prices with any ad.

Did froogle search and print add and the matched it

What a deal

Brian


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

two weeks ago, i had to take our trailer to the dealer, on the way i came into some slow traffic, i was a safe distance away, as i was slowing down even more, a little old lady came out of nowhere, pulling in front of me and slamming her brakes because she wanted to exit the freeway and could not get over in time. i am already on the brakes when she does this plus i am pegging the prodigy, the trailer locks up,but stays true behind me like it should. when all was said and done, i could not see her back bumper, she changed lanes a couple seconds later dam near taking out another car. my heart was thumping so hard, plus i was cursing her out to myself. 
proof that the prodigy is what it is, the best brake contoller out there.

darrel


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I had a similar instance where a car pulled in front of me and then stoped hard to make a left hand turn.







Untill you need it, you just don't have the appreciation. I'm glad it's my towing companion.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good reviews all, and further confirmation that the Prodigy is all it's cracked up to be. Guess I should get one then, huh!







I too didn't learn about the Prodigy until after having my set-up work done and am still using the Sentinel controller installed. It works, but needs adjustments while I drive.

In heavy stop and go traffic it will grab violently when I slow down and jerk the trailer to a stop. So I need to reduce the gain to make it behave. Then once I get rolling again I need to remember to increase the gain again to have enough stopping power at the higher speed.

Nice to hear that Camping World will match prices as I still have a $30 gift certificate left over from there







One of these days


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

This is one of threads that is invaluable to a novice like me!


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

The Prodogy braking system is great. When you let of the gas, the system
starts to work without braking.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I also didn't know about Prodigy when I got my rig. I have no idea what brand I have, but like California Jim, I must adjust it for the type of traffic.









Is the Prodigy "plug and play", in other words, can I just swap it out with the existing wiring or is it completely different?









Thanks!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PRODIGY! YES!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

TheBoyds said:


> Just got mine at Camping World for 95.00. They match prices with any ad.
> 
> Did froogle search and print add and the matched it
> 
> ...


Did you go to a local Camping World store or did you call the 800 number? My reason for asking is that I am looking for a TurboMaxx Maxxair fan and found it cheaper somewhere else and they told me they do not price match anything.

Chris


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

7heaven said:


> Is the Prodigy "plug and play", in other words, can I just swap it out with the existing wiring or is it completely different?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My question also... I have a dealer installed Drawtite and would like to replace it with a Prodigy before our next trip starting on July 17th.

Thanks folks!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The directions for the Prodigy are very easy to understand. I didn't use the plug in option that was available for the Chevrolet truck. I used the GM factory pigtail and hardwired it to the wiring harness that the Prodigy came with. It took about 5 to 10 mins. to do the whole thing.

Gary


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

TheBoyds said:


> Just got mine at Camping World for 95.00. They match prices with any ad.
> 
> Did froogle search and print add and the matched it
> 
> ...


Did the same thing last night. I'm not a member of Camping World and the cashier couldn't believe she was selling this to me for *$45* off their listed member price! A parts person came over and showed the cashier a brochure about the price matching policy and it did not say you had to be a member. I walked out of there feeling like I stole it!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

All current domestic trucks have plugs under the dash for brake controllers. At least the full-size ones do. Not sure about mid-size or imports. Anyway, GM, Ford and Dodge have unique plugs but Prodigy makes adapters where one end plugs into the controller and the other plugs directly into the factory plug under the dash. No fuss, no muss. They sell for about $15 as I recall. Worth it too. No worry about incorrect wire gauge, splices, plugs falling out, getting wires crossed, etc.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just got back from the first trip with the Prodigy and the first trip with the camper in the mountains. The Prodigy made the driving down a 8%/2 mile grade much easier. I am glad that I upgraded the brake controller before this trip.

Gary


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

This past weekend I swapped out my piece of junk brake controller and installed the Prodigy. I'll be doing the trailer brake setup this Saturday per the instructions. We leave for a weeklong trip this Sunday to the Southern CA. coast including pulling over the "Grapevine" on I-5. I'm happy I made the change prior to the trip and look forward to seeing how it performs.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I installed our new Prodigy in our New (2003) TV and it was a snap.







Bought the wire harness with it that mates with the Ford underdash connector. Of course, we then had to go get the trailer out of storage to finish the set up procedure. It works great, no more white knuckles over the brake controller.









We leave Wednesday for a week in PA!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We returned from our week long So-Cal trip this past Friday. We put another 900 miles on the ol' TT (1,200 miles total driving). The Prodigy controller seems to work fine, but there were a couple of times I manually applied the brakes on the trailer using the lever on the controller to make sure we stopped in time. Nothing scary, but just wanted to make sure we stopped with room to spare.

I'm pretty sure I set the controller up correctly prior to our trip. I "dragged" the trailer brakes for about a 1/4 mile to warm them up (using the manual override) and then kept increasing the thumb dial until the brakes on the trailer locked up, then I backed it down a smidge. However, when braking normally, I don't "feel" the trailer braking as much as I would like. Should I readjust the the thumb dial to a higher number to get more braking from the trailer? I did not experiment with this while on the trip, but used the manual lever to get more braking from the trailer when needed.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> We returned from our week long So-Cal trip this past Friday. We put another 900 miles on the ol' TT (1,200 miles total driving). The Prodigy controller seems to work fine, but there were a couple of times I manually applied the brakes on the trailer using the lever on the controller to make sure we stopped in time. Nothing scary, but just wanted to make sure we stopped with room to spare.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I set the controller up correctly prior to our trip. I "dragged" the trailer brakes for about a 1/4 mile to warm them up (using the manual override) and then kept increasing the thumb dial until the brakes on the trailer locked up, then I backed it down a smidge. However, when braking normally, I don't "feel" the trailer braking as much as I would like. Should I readjust the the thumb dial to a higher number to get more braking from the trailer? I did not experiment with this while on the trip, but used the manual lever to get more braking from the trailer when needed.
> 
> ...


I adjust mine so that I don't feel any diferance in braking. I adjust it so I feel the trailer slowing the truck then back off a little. Kind of like you would adjust your stereo fader front to rear.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Ford56312, I'll "play" with it a bit more. Since I posted last, I read some more about it on this board and I believe I need to review the boost feature and make sure I have that set up correctly as well.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Thanks Ford56312, I'll "play" with it a bit more. Since I posted last, I read some more about it on this board and I believe I need to review the boost feature and make sure I have that set up correctly as well.
> [snapback]46502[/snapback]​


I just got back from a short camping trip. I had mine set to 6 like the instructions said to start with. When I had mine set to where I liked it,it was set at about 7.2...That is by sitting still in park,engine running,TT hooked up,no brake and moving the slide control to the left. When I tried to add boost the TT had too much.I'm sure you will get it to where you like it...


----------

